# "I can't afford an editor."



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

I've seen a lot of people say they can't afford an editor. No judgment here. I know how hard it can be for new authors to get the money together for editing, especially as even the cheapest editors charge a few hundred per book...as they should, since it's a time-consuming service when done right.

That said, I've always felt that if we believe readers should invest in our writing (buy our book), then we should invest in our writing, too. I'm sure others agree--even those who just _can't _afford an editor. So I decided I would offer to help out. No, I can't edit entire books for free. I wish I was that superhuman, but I'm not. However, I can teach you what I know about self-editing.

For $20, I will review your manuscript as a whole and write a report that is specific to _your _writing and _your _book, outlining the strengths and weaknesses in your *writing* (this is not a story evaluation, it's a writing evaluation). The report will include examples and how to fix your most common errors. This is a writing evaluation, not a full edit, just to be clear.

Also to be clear, this is on creative writing technique and grammar/punctuation. This is not an evaluation of your story; it is, as I said, an evaluation of your WRITING. It's _not _a full edit. It IS a tool to help you self-edit. Please feel free to ask any questions if you are unsure about the service. 

Does this service replace having an editor? No way. But it would certainly be a step in the right direction and would be a great tool even for those who _do _have an editor.

If interested in one of my limited monthly spots, you can email [email protected] Currently, my turn around time is less than a week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to Kboards!

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:
http://www.kboards.com/yp/

The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Ann
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Rebecca. Did you do  a free limited service on openings to help  new authors on authonomy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

Decon said:


> Hi Rebecca. Did you do a free limited service on openings to help new authors on authonomy?


Authonomy is closing! I work for as close to free as I can with 4 kids


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that is a very generous offer and a great value!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

vlmain said:


> Wow, that is a very generous offer and a great value!


Not only that, but those she worked with on their openings on authonomy gave nothing but praise. So yes, I think it is a bargain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of writers will find that helpful.

Here's my worthless 2 cents of advice for those who can't afford editors.

Writing groups can be extremely beneficial, too. Get your MS in front of other people's eyes; they will catch the errors you don't notice because your brain is telling you a word is there when it really isn't, for example.

And sometimes, you'll find annoying people like me who still insist on using subjunctive mood and you can ignore my advice and that's fine. A lot of people don't speak that way, so some writers may choose to reflect common speech patterns. I use it because I can't give it up. It sounds weird to me to write, "I wish I was going to the mall," instead of "I wish I were going to the mall." 

But I need help with lay v. lie. I look it up all the freaking time and I'm sure I still get it wrong. I hate those verbs.

So … writing groups, writing partner, whatever. Just finding someone or a group of people who can read your work (but you must be willing to do the same for them, of course!) can be helpful and FREE for new writers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

A serious writer cannot afford to ignore editing skills and to self-edit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

1) I agree, writing groups are very helpful. However, many people in writing groups need help themselves. I've gotten plenty of BAD advice from well-meaning people in writing groups before. I've been editing professionally for several years now. I know there are better editors than me, however, back when I was on elance, I tested into the top 5% for Creative Writing and top 2% for Grammar and Punctuation. I've learned trade from Sol Stein (directly) and then work-shopped one-on-one with his sister, Toby, for several months after that. I've worked for publishing houses, and I currently work for a literary agency. 

You will not find ME in a writing groups. I do recommend them, and they are free, but they do not remove the need to learn a thing or two about editing.

ALSO, I agree with DanaE: Serious writers can't afford to ignore editing skills or to self-edit. However, since some authors just are NOT going to hire an editor, no matter how much we try to explain why it's a worthy investment, perhaps they would try the next best thing: learning to self-edit. For me, self-editing is a step that happens BEFORE you send your book to an editor. But so many books are neither self-edited or sent to an editor, and if someone can learn to do the self-editing part for $20, maybe they will. Their books will be that much better because of it


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

mshistory said:


> But I need help with lay v. lie. I look it up all the freaking time and I'm sure I still get it wrong. I hate those verbs.


The "simple rule" is that people lie, objects lay. Of course, it's never really that simple. Sometimes I find myself checking CMoS to be sure. I wouldn't be surprised if some things slip past me and past my editor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> The "simple rule" is that people lie, objects lay. Of course, it's never really that simple. Sometimes I find myself checking CMoS to be sure. I wouldn't be surprised if some things slip past me and past my editor.


Right, I know the usages but it's the past tenses and then the past participles and present participles and THEN THEY'RE SOMETIMES THE SAME THING!!! Like "lay" is the past tense of "lie" which is the present tense of the verb "to lay." But that one is easy. It's the present participles I hate. Is it "laying" or "lying"? That's the one I have to look up all the time and still misuse.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> The "simple rule" is that people lie, objects lay. Of course, it's never really that simple. Sometimes I find myself checking CMoS to be sure. I wouldn't be surprised if some things slip past me and past my editor.


The rule of thumb I learned is "You can lie by yourself, but you need someone else to get laid."


----------



## Drake Green (Jul 25, 2015)

mshistory said:


> Right, I know the usages but it's the past tenses and then the past participles and present participles and THEN THEY'RE SOMETIMES THE SAME THING!!! Like "lay" is the past tense of "lie" which is the present tense of the verb "to lay." But that one is easy. It's the present participles I hate. Is it "laying" or "lying"? That's the one I have to look up all the time and still misuse.


The word "lie" is intransitive and the word "lay" is transitive. This means that lie doesn't have an object but lay does have an object. Raise and rise show the same relationship. I teach these words with my English students and yes, lie/lay is quite confusing in the past tense, since "lay' is the past tense of "lie". The present progressive / gerund forms aren't hard, but those past tenses are confusing, especially for my students who are learning English as a second language.

Back to the original topic, $10 seems very low to me. You (ForeverGirlSeries) are likely to spend hours on that book and for only $10, why ask so little?

I can't afford an editor right now (but my longer WIP is not near completion yet either). I am earning in pesos and the peso is devaluing against the dollar right now. We had to postpone my wife's next tuition payment (thankfully her program is flexible) since we don't have enough dollars now and if the peso keeps losing value, paying for editing will be the least of our worries (no plane tickets out, for example). So I am thinking long term and taking this year to build up a body of work and when I get a job that pays in dollars, then I can invest in an editor (and after making it as perfect as possible on my own).


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a generous offer, and I hope folks take you up on it.

Personally, I want to be able to pay someone to proofread for me at some point in the future. I catch nearly everything editing-wise, but sometimes I think how nice it would be to not have to read that danged file _again_ to find the odd missed period, or use of "ot" for "to" (I do that one a lot, and always have, if I'm really typing fast) or "an" for "and" -- just caught one of those yesterday) and other crazy things. Apparently, my muse can't spell at mach speed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

Drake Green said:


> The word "lie" is intransitive and the word "lay" is transitive. This means that lie doesn't have an object but lay does have an object. Raise and rise show the same relationship. I teach these words with my English students and yes, lie/lay is quite confusing in the past tense, since "lay' is the past tense of "lie". The present progressive / gerund forms aren't hard, but those past tenses are confusing, especially for my students who are learning English as a second language.
> 
> Back to the original topic, $10 seems very low to me. You (ForeverGirlSeries) are likely to spend hours on that book and for only $10, why ask so little?
> 
> I can't afford an editor right now (but my longer WIP is not near completion yet either). I am earning in pesos and the peso is devaluing against the dollar right now. We had to postpone my wife's next tuition payment (thankfully her program is flexible) since we don't have enough dollars now and if the peso keeps losing value, paying for editing will be the least of our worries (no plane tickets out, for example). So I am thinking long term and taking this year to build up a body of work and when I get a job that pays in dollars, then I can invest in an editor (and after making it as perfect as possible on my own).


It takes me about two hours to do one evaluation, minimum. Since I am basically taking random samples and evaluating them to create a basic portfolio of what the writer needs to work on, I don't read every word, hence it not taking too horribly long. My evaluation focuses more on technique and grammar. Not so much on story/plot, though if I notice anything in those areas, I will include commentary on that as well.

Why charge so little? Because while I feel I do need some compensation to justify the time spent, I ALSO want help people. Even people who normally feel they can't afford help. If time were not an issue, I would probably do it for free, but then of course, a lot of people will take something just because it's free and not because they actually want it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

she-la-ti-da said:


> That's a generous offer, and I hope folks take you up on it.
> 
> Personally, I want to be able to pay someone to proofread for me at some point in the future. I catch nearly everything editing-wise, but sometimes I think how nice it would be to not have to read that danged file _again_ to find the odd missed period, or use of "ot" for "to" (I do that one a lot, and always have, if I'm really typing fast) or "an" for "and" -- just caught one of those yesterday) and other crazy things. Apparently, my muse can't spell at mach speed.


I have this same problem!!! My brain can't keep up with my fingers. My typos can be pretty epic. Also, I am dyslexic. I have found a way to work around that, but back when I did editing, I always disclosed to my clients that I do NOT proofread, as I would probably miss most typos. I know I miss them in my own books, even when I go over them a bunch of times. My editor misses them sometimes, too. And then even my proofreader will miss a few. Usually the book has been read by 100 people before ALL the typos are caught. We all have our weaknesses


----------



## Gibson Morales (May 24, 2015)

Unfortunately, writing has always been a rich person's game. Most of the NYT bestsellers out there were already making good money in some other way before they became bestsellers. That's why OP's offer is a nice step in the right direction.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Gibson Morales said:


> Unfortunately, writing has always been a rich person's game. Most of the NYT bestsellers out there were already making good money in some other way before they became bestsellers. That's why OP's offer is a nice step in the right direction.


You might be interested in this: "Sponsored" by my husband: Why it's a problem that writers never talk about where their money comes from


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Email sent.

This is a no brainer for a newb like me


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

LilyBLily said:


> Yes, $10 is not enough money, but I paid it and got my edits only a few hours later and they were dead on. The humbling part was being reminded about how sloppy my first/second/third drafts can be. Lots of lazy mistakes and they all got called out, with grammar rules cited so I'd know why I shouldn't make them again. Not every page was edited, but enough were to point the way so I could fix everything myself, plus there was an overview of helpful suggestions. It's an editing evaluation, not a story evaluation, BTW.
> 
> If you sense you could use even a little help with the technical stuff, I recommend taking up this offer. You can't lose.


Thank you! I appreciate you sharing your results, and I'm glad if it helps you create a focused self-editing plan. What I did read made me think I need to read the final in full once it's published! Also, I edited my original post, hopefully to make it clearer that this is for writing (grammar, punctuation, technique, delivery), not story (plot and characters). I apologize if that wasn't clear, and I can see why some would see writing to mean story. I'm glad you still found it valuable!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

I just received my edits and I'm blown away by how insightful and helpful they are. I have no hesitation in recommending TFGS as an editor. If she has any spaces left, grab one asap.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I have this same problem!!! My brain can't keep up with my fingers. My typos can be pretty epic. Also, I am dyslexic. I have found a way to work around that, but back when I did editing, I always disclosed to my clients that I do NOT proofread, as I would probably miss most typos. I know I miss them in my own books, even when I go over them a bunch of times. My editor misses them sometimes, too. And then even my proofreader will miss a few. Usually the book has been read by 100 people because ALL the typos are caught. We all have our weaknesses


LOL Yeah, brain is going at it like nobody's business, and the fingers are yelling "wait up!".  If you looked at what I post before I fixed it, people would probably think I was dyslexic (I just typed "probalby", for example). I edit most of it out as I go, because I'm a whiz on the backspace key.

It looks like people are easily getting their ten bucks worth, too. If I didn't already know what I was doing wrong, I'd certainly give you a go.


----------



## StefanieMacWilliams (Aug 4, 2015)

This is beyond generous, and I really hope you're still doing this or a similar service when I'm done this current project :O Seriously nice to see those in the industry giving back!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

Abderian said:


> I just received my edits and I'm blown away by how insightful and helpful they are. I have no hesitation in recommending TFGS as an editor. If she has any spaces left, grab one asap.


Thank you! I'm working through those who have contacted me/booked. I can do 1-2 of these a day and don't want to overbook, so if I'm slow to respond, that's why


----------



## Janeal Falor (Oct 25, 2014)

I snagged the $10 offer, and I'm so glad I did. I got a nine page report full of insights into how I can make my writing tighter, more interesting, and better grammatically. Plus more items that I would have had a hard time recognizing myself. I found her insights to be valuable and well worth the money for a second pair of eyes.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Fantastic...

I have been slapped on the wrist, kicked in the bum and sent back to fix my junk!! But soooo worth it. Story is going to be much better for it and the lessons learned well absolutely help my writing going forward.

Getting told where your mistakes are is one thing, getting great example of how to correct is so helpful. 

Thank you once more for this.


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

I took her up on the offer as well and received an eight-page write-up the next day, filled with invaluable insights, plenty of examples on how to improve, and even some unexpected words of encouragement. 

I highly recommend TheForeverGirlSeries's services to anyone who thinks they could use a second pair of eyes to help improve their writing.

I already thanked her in the e-mail but there's no harm in thanking her again. Thank you!


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got my evaluation back and I must say, I'm impressed. Seriously impressed. 

I found the feedback was more like a teaching moment that was tailored just for my writing style. I don't know what I was expecting, but the level of detail made me understand not only the issue, but how to fix it. Over the years, I've read so many articles and books about writing, but somehow, when specifics are directed at MY writing, it actually sinks in. That's what makes this service so different and useful.

My manuscript had already been edited, but I made a lot of changes since then. The editor did a decent job given the state of my writing at the time, but the way Rebecca gave me pointers means that with effort, I'll actually learn grammar. Because, apparently, I was asleep during most of my grammar classes. Okay, I'm joking. I'm not that bad. It's just that in today's market, we really have to do the best we can to shine out there. I thought my book was almost ready to go, but I'll step back and take Rebecca's suggestions to heart.

This offer was truly remarkable and generous. I don't know Rebecca, but I read somewhere that she has four children. Amazing that she can find the time to help us out.


----------



## Michael W Griffith (Sep 6, 2014)

I received my writing evaluation late Thursday night, skimmed through it, and promptly left town for a prescheduled trip. Now that I've had a chance to go through the eval in detail, I'm even happier with the report than I was after my first read. The report included an eight page Word document, with specific observations and advice about the piece I submitted and my writing style. In addition, a "full edit" was included on the first 1200 words in my manuscript. 

I felt guilty paying the special offer price of only $10 for the evaluation, so I paid the regular program price of $20. At either price, the value delivered was in excess of the cost. Although I will work with an editor when my manuscript is to that point, this was a wonderful way to get a second set of eyes on my story (much like a beta reader--but a professional one) earlier enough in the process to make key changes now instead of later. In addition, rewritten sample passages gave me valuable advice on how to improve my writing overall.

My take would be that if you're already working with a seasoned editor, the evaluation at this price point still might be a good idea, in a "second opinion" kind of way. If you're not already working with an editor, give it a try. It will be well worth the ten bucks...


----------



## David J. Rollins (May 1, 2014)

I just got my comments back.

Rebecca does an amazing editing job! I cannot recommend her enough. I was stunned at the amount of suggestions and details she sent me. She sent me 9 pages! She looked at Formatting, Creative Writing Technique, Dialogue Capitalization / Punctuation, General Grammar / Punctuation, and then she fully edited a sample from my novel (around 1,200 words.).  Those categories may vary though, depending on the types of issues she encounters in your writing. 

The really nice thing about her comments is that she didn't just say I repeat this word too much or did this too much. She gave various examples (not just one) of an issue, showed how the text could be rewritten and most importantly, explained why. For me, understanding why something works better another way is hugely important. She did that for each and every example. She is awesome.

That said, her service may not be for everyone. If you just want to have someone go through your manuscript make all the changes for you and send it back to you, she doesn't offer that type of editing (or at least, that was not what I ordered.). If you are like me though and want to learn how to improve your writing, she is an amazing resource. She will show you how to do it. It is just up to you to do the work. Personally, I don't mind that. As I learn from her comments and learn from revising what I have written, I learn how to write. I know I have much to learn. (9 pages worth, evidently.)

The last thing I want to mention is Rebecca's worth ethic. She started looking at my novel at around 11:30 at night and finished around 2:30 am. On top of that, she had been dealing with two sick children that day and gotten sick herself. Personally, I wish she had just sent me an e-mail and said that her comments might take a little longer than expected. I wouldn't have minded waiting at all, especially for the comments she ended up delivering. I'm not remotely suggesting that anyone take try to take advantage of her work ethic and demand things on tight deadlines, I just thought it was worth noting how much she went far beyond anything I even dreamed of expecting.

OK, one other the last thing and this is to Rebecca. I just wanted to say thanks, and I am sending you a small bonus. You will be my first editing stop from here on out.


----------



## Lukeofkondor (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got my manuscript feedback from Rebecca and I'll be honest ... 

they're the best damn notes I've ever received!

Rebecca gave me pages on pages of notes on the mistakes I was repeatedly making. She basically gave me a template, or a learning-plan, for me to work from going forward. Something that I can refer back to over the coming years.

I'd recommend this service to any writer, regardless of age, skill, or income.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent you a message.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

I just want to say... I'm so happy to read this thread.

I'm just jumping into my first true self-publishing adventure and the one thing I would NOT do without is an editor. I just went through 3 rounds of edits. I felt sure I would see hardly a single change in the proofreading round, but nope - there was stuff on pretty much every page. Little nit-picky stuff. But stuff.

Take every opportunity you can to have your work proofed and edited. I know it is expense, especially if you think you are doing fine on your own - but you don't know what you're missing until someone points it out to you. 

Yes, you might be able to find readers who will overlook most of it - but you will never know how many you are losing or who won't take a chance on you again.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

I loved working with both my editors; both times it was an educational, eye-opening and extremely rewarding experience. For me, as a first time author, editing is something I feel I have to do. I still don't have the confidence to publish anything without having it gone over with a fine tooth comb. I'm not rich; I work full time for peanuts.  I have to save up for editing, which means I can only publish one or two books a year. But I actually have a great time during the editing process. It's like a mini-vacation for me that I always look forward to. I find it quite fun.    

This sounds like a good offer; any chance to gain personal insight into the writing process is a good one!


----------



## Linda Laughlin (Aug 10, 2015)

You can't afford an editor, but you can't afford not to have one, it is as simple as that. 
When I write, I have it in my mind but my fingers don't always get the message. I will read through it a hundred times and I still don't see it because it is correct in my mind. (I hope this makes sense.)
If you can't afford an editor then look around for someone who reads a lot of books and was an English major. This turned out to be my daughter and guess what she is great at being an editor. I then offered her a percentage of what I make if she will be my editor and computer guru. (I need both!) 
Good Luck, Linda Laughlin


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I know there are better editors than me, however&#8230; I tested into the top 2% for Grammar and Punctuation&#8230; and I currently work for a literary agency.
> 
> &#8230;writing groups&#8230; do not remove the need to learn a thing or two about editing.


Perhaps, as an "editor," you need to also learn a thing or two about marketing yourself without making the very mistakes that an editor is supposed to fix. Anyone who promotes themselves as an editor, talks about how good they are at grammar, and asks for money for their work, and then says _"I know there are better editors than me"_ will never get my money.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Word Fan said:


> Perhaps, as an "editor," you need to also learn a thing or two about marketing yourself without making the very mistakes that an editor is supposed to fix. Anyone who promotes themselves as an editor, talks about how good they are at grammar, and asks for money for their work, and then says _"I know there are better editors than me"_ will never get my money.


I'd say with the raving reviews of her services, here, and how much she is giving for so little, she's more than proved herself. There will always be people out there who are better than us at whatever it is we do. Some people are willing to admit that, even publicly. I don't think it devalues her service at all to admit that she doesn't consider herself the greatest editor on earth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

vlmain said:


> I'd say with the raving reviews of her services, here, and how much she is giving for so little, she's more than proved herself. There will always be people out there who are better than us at whatever it is we do. Some people are willing to admit that, even publicly. I don't think it devalues her service at all to admit that she doesn't consider herself the greatest editor on earth.


Thank you. I do know a few things about myself, and I would never deny them.
One: I'm human, and I make mistakes. Even mistakes I know better than to make.
Two: As you said, no matter how great we are at something, there's always someone better or better in different ways. 
Three: I will never offer proofreading or copy-editing services, because I am dyslexic and the room for error is too high. I will never offer content edits, as it's simply not a strength of mine, though if while doing other types of editing I notice something, I will point it out.
Four: I know what I AM good at. I've studied under the guidance of some amazing talents (Sol Stein), and I've been tested on my creative writing know-how (top 5% in my profession) and on my grammar and punctuation knowledge (top 2% for CMoS).
Five: I will always be transparent and honest with my clients.

I know what I do well. My service is geared specifically toward that. Thanks to everyone who has left their thoughts on my feedback. I REALLY appreciate it! I am working through all of my current orders at present and hope everyone who works with me can be as pleased with the service.


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm ecstatic about the work Rebecca did. Very detailed notes pointing out many ways I can strengthen my writing. And she was quick! Highly recommend. She over delivers. 

As for the person that pointed out one error in her "pitch", you're the one missing out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

The best investment a writer can make in editing is to learn how editors edit; learn editing skills.

The greatest potential editor for your work is yourself; invest in yourself; no one knows your intent more than you do.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I just got my review from Rebecca.

I can't say enough for what she did. I can't believe she's charging only $20. If she was offering editorial service I would totally hire her. I just got a sample edit back from an editor with trad pub experience who quoted me $1200 and Rebecca gave me so much more than the sample edit I got. Rebecca was thorough. She picked out all the issues I didn't notice before AND gave me solid advice on how to fix them. 

I highly recommend everyone to take advantage of her very generous offer while you can. She can't do this forever. At $20, she's not making enough from us to keep doing this. It really is a personal favor.

Thanks Rebecca!!!


----------



## AlexStiner (Nov 12, 2014)

Linda Laughlin said:


> You can't afford an editor, but you can't afford not to have one, it is as simple as that.


Not so simple, it seems to me. Everything you say makes sense and I agree in principle, but I've heard a lot of new authors (including one below your post) express their disappointment with professional editors' feedback given the high cost. The poster mentioned a $1,200 quote but got less value than Rebecca gave her. That's a financial risk I simply cannot afford to make, not when I'm driving a 13-year-old car, have a 15-year-old AC unit, wife out of work, two kids, etc. Not to whine that my life is harder than anyone else's. It's just that hearing that an editor is an absolute must is rather frustrating. Reliable transportation is an absolute must. Cool air for the house is a must. An editor of questionable skill (hell, I have an English degree) and a potentially exorbitant fee doesn't seem like a must in comparison, even if it's costing me some readers.

Wow, this post is coming out longer than I planned. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I firmly believe that good third-party editing should be part of the process. With the varied quality out there, though, risk mitigation tells me that I am doing a disservice to my family by putting funds into that when there are other things which take priority (that is, until cash reserves are higher, kids are out of the house, etc.). I'll happily pay that when an ROI of at least 2x is a very high possibility. When it's iffy, seems like a bad business decision to me.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Just got my notes back. Rebecca went above and beyond, providing detailed notes with suggestions for what to watch out for and some advice on improvement. This gave me a great idea of what direction to go in. Thank you so much, Rebecca! <3


----------



## handyeditorial (May 25, 2015)

AlexStiner said:


> The poster mentioned a $1,200 quote but got less value than Rebecca gave her. That's a financial risk I simply cannot afford to make, not when I'm driving a 13-year-old car, have a 15-year-old AC unit, wife out of work, two kids, etc.


This is a totally understandable concern I hear from authors who are really hesitant once they get a quote for how much editing often costs. One thing I do want to mention, though, in case it proves helpful to you or others, is that many editors (myself included) offer a free sample edit (some people will do a "chapter," some a specific page range, etc.). This allows you to see the quality of the edit and the working style of the editor (how helpful or thorough any comments are, for example). This can help take some of the risk out of the equation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a dozen editors before I found one who demonstrated the same level of knowledge as I have, and I'm not saying I know everything, which is actually what makes my statement even sadder. I needed to hire someone, though, because I don't trust myself to edit my own work. I'll miss things I know better than to miss, and I won't be as critical to story and delivery. Anyway, the lady I finally found was amazing, but charged $2,000 per book for the length I was writing. She is worth every penny. And editor who can edit as well as she does is worth that much. However, there's people who charge that and aren't as good as her, and there's people (I finally found one of them) who charge way less and are as good as her. That's who I have doing my editing now. Same service (maybe even a little better) for a fraction of the cost. I definitely recommend sample edits, however, the problem will always be knowing if that editor pointed out all the errors THEY know how to find or all the errors that EXIST. I'm reading lots of books lately that are professionally edited, and I'm finding multiple (basic) mistakes on every page. I know mistakes will happen. I know things will slip by. But none of this makes hiring an editor an easy decision for authors, even with sample edits to go on.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebecca, thank you for offering this service to us. This kind of feedback is invaluable for a writer who wants to improve her work.

Others have said it earlier, but I'm going to repeat it. Rebecca's feedback is "show, don't tell." She doesn't just tell you what mistakes you make, she shows you and then offers concrete suggestions on how to fix them. This includes everything from the way you've formatted the manuscript on down. Some of the things she pointed out to me were things I already knew that I was doing wrong, which immediately validated the rest of her feedback. Some of the things she pointed out were things I had no clue I was doing wrong, and it sounds like it's time for a refresher course with Mssrs. Merriam, Webster, Browne, and King.

If you're not having your books professionally edited, this may be the best $20 you spend all year. Even if you are having your books professionally edited, it's probably still worth it. It's certainly a very different, tailored kind of feedback than what I received on the two novels I had edited, and I have high hopes that my prose will be better for it in the future. 

Oh, and I caught and fixed half a dozen mistakes in this comment before I hit the "Post" button thanks to Rebecca's feedback on my story.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Dragovian said:


> The rule of thumb I learned is "You can lie by yourself, but you need someone else to get laid."


Ha! That's a new one for me. I keep this little chart nearby. It comes in handy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Saying you can't afford an editor is saying you are not ready to publish. And though you can do it anyway, there is a reason Amazon rankings can get as high as the millions. The e-bookstore is filled unedited (and seldom purchased) junk written by people who mistakenly thought that they could bypass the process. And for those who may know someone who bypasses editing and still does well, I can show you dozens of best selling authors who will tell you that it's a rarity. Writers - and I use that term loosely - who release unedited, unpolished, poorly crafted work, are the reason the indie world struggles for recognition. It's why the gatekeepers can keep writing their articles bashing indie publishing and why we are still fighting for respect.


----------



## corrieg (Dec 6, 2012)

I got a slot with Rebecca last week, and indeed - best $20 I've spent on writing in a long time! Good formatting advice, good (specific) grammar advice, and great deep POV tip. I've read a lot of writing books and am trying to implement both the higher level and the nitty-gritty things - but like others have posted, there's nothing like having your writing analyzed for YOUR weaknesses! I know, for instance, that I get into trouble with repeated filter words like 'looked' 'felt' and 'saw', and I kinda know why (my POV is slipping), but seeing several of my passages rewritten with possible solutions was extremely helpful.
I highly recommend this offer! 
Off to reformat several files now. 

(Thanks Rebecca.)


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll echo the sentiments above: best $20 I've spent on my writing craft.  Rebecca pinpoints your weaknesses and gives great advice.  I just wish I'd done this with my debut novel!  But never too late to have this kind of critique.  This is a 5 out of 5 stars service.  I'd give it a 10 out of 5 stars for 'bang for buck.'  Thanks  a ton, Rebecca!  (Get in there before she raises her rates--because she should.)


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

This_Way_Down said:


> Saying you can't afford an editor is saying you are not ready to publish. And though you can do it anyway, there is a reason Amazon rankings can get as high as the millions. The e-bookstore is filled unedited (and seldom purchased) junk written by people who mistakenly thought that they could bypass the process. And for those who may know someone who bypasses editing and still does well, I can show you dozens of best selling authors who will tell you that it's a rarity. Writers - and I use that term loosely - who release unedited, unpolished, poorly crafted work, are the reason the indie world struggles for recognition. It's why the gatekeepers can keep writing their articles bashing indie publishing and why we are still fighting for respect.


Wow! This says everything. Right there.

E.T.A.: It's the above *ideas* that I agree with, irrespective of how well or poorly one might think that they are crafted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Word Fan said:


> Wow! This says everything. Right there.


I agree editing is a must. Though, I'm not sure if your comment is serious (agreeing with Word Fan's sentiment) or sarcastic (because of all the errors in Word Fan's post--rogue punctuation, missing words, poor grammatical sentence structures, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Word Fan said:


> Wow! This says everything. Right there.
> 
> E.T.A.: It's the above *ideas* that I agree with, irrespective of how well or poorly one might think that they are crafted.


I agree with the sentiment also. But I found over the years no one was listening to it, so I was hoping to appeal to them based on what they can afford, so that they could improve their writing overall. I don't think this service replaces hiring an editor, but I do think it's a step above not learning anything about your weaknesses or your craft  It's also a good way for those who do hire editors to get an idea of what things should be pointed out by the people they hire


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> &#8230;it's a step above not learning anything about your weaknesses or your craft&#8230;


True. The _"I don't need to learn anything more"_ attitude is a widespread problem. There is *way* to much of: _"I remember that Miss Johnson gave me a B+ in seventh-grade English so I *know* that I can write a good book. I just have to get it out there."_

And let us not forget the infamous _Greek Seaman_ affair and it's (now-closed) 308 comments:

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/03/greek-seaman-jacqueline-howett.html

You'll notice that most of the comments by the book's author have been deleted by her, though you can get a sense of what she said by the responses that include quotes by her.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> It's also a good way for those who do hire editors to get an idea of what things should be pointed out by the people they hire


Not necessarily. What's pointed out by the person they hire is largely dependent on the type of editor they hire. I do applaud you for helping people with craft issues though 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Anne Victory said:


> Not necessarily. What's pointed out by the person they hire is largely dependent on the type of editor they hire. I do applaud you for helping people with craft issues though
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


That's true, also. My editing sample includes everything from craft to grammar and punctuation, so aside from a developmental editor, it can give them an idea of what they should get in those areas.


----------



## jetman (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi I would love to take advantage of the offer. I emailed a couple of days ago but didn't hear anything back. Just checking to make sure it made it to you?
[email protected] was the send address

Cheers

Graham


----------

